# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  bathroom tiling, solid plaster and bondcrete

## 3hatcat

Renovating a bathroom at the moment, old tiles removed - as well as plaster behind, back to brickwork now. New plaster to go on this week and then can finally get the tiles up. Question, can I seal the new plaster with bondcrete and then tile over, some confusion wether you can do this. Also what is the best way to rough up existing painted plaster (render) prior to tiling over?? 
cheers

----------


## Gooner

Why not use Villaboard instead of plasterboard. Better for wet areas.  
Bondcrete is not a waterproofer. The datasheet for Bondcrete states..  Do not use BondCrete in wet or damp areas unless it is mixed and used in conjunction with cement.For waterproofing applications for wet areas, please refer to Bondall Hydrocrete, Bondall Silasec, Bondall Aquatite, Bondall Pondtite, Bondall Terratite and other Bondall waterproofing products.

----------


## AIRMAN

> Why not use Villaboard instead of plasterboard. Better for wet areas.

  He's not using plaster board, his walls are brick, he referring to new cement render or thin set plaster.

----------


## peterw

I am pretty much in the same boat with my bathroom, but I only went back to the brickwork where the render was loose or drummy. Rendered the holes up with a 4:1 with a dollop of chemcrete to help it flow, plus a bit of primer on the wall to start with. 
I can't answer you about bondcrete, but the next step I was going to take on the walls was primer and the water proofing membrane, then tile. 
Where the original white finishing plaster was roughed up for tiling, it was done with a scutching hammer and elbow grease. 
Regards

----------


## 3hatcat

yes, we are re-rendering the walls (tomorrow). Waterproofing to be done in the shower/bath recess following. So i just need to rough up the existing wall prior to tiliing over? With the patched areas I might forgoe the bondcrete as a sealer, from what I have read up it and tiling do not go too well together unless it is mixed in the adhesive.

----------

